# Which power rack?



## TC. (Feb 23, 2009)

I've been looking at buying my own power rack so I can start squatting properly, the gym I use only has a smith machine:cursing: and there are no proper gyms close to me...

Anyway can anyone recommend one?

I'd rather spend a bit more money to get something good (buy cheap, buy twice, as they say).

I have been looking at this one, what do you think?

I've never really used one before so I don't know what to look for....

http://www.premiersportsandfitness.co.uk/powertec_power_rack?source=googlebase

Thanks.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

I have this one here:

http://www.bodysolid.com/Commercial/item.cfm?id=489

I bought it from these guys:

http://www.fitness-superstore.co.uk/power_cages/bodysolid_commercial_power_rack/7107_p.html

I rate it very highly. I have dropped 300kg on the spotter bars, with no problems whatsoever. I have a lot of faith in it.


----------



## redgy (Mar 1, 2009)

This is the one I have;

http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/bodycraft-f430-power-rack.php

Very good rack.

The body solid above is an awesome rack, bit out of my budget.

The power-tec you linked to is a bit small on the inside, I felt a bit cramped in it, both the bodysolid and the bodycraft I have are much roomier.


----------



## TC. (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks guys.

I'll take a look at both of these.

The body solid looks to be the dogs tho... :thumbup1:


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

You're gone in three....two...one ...un bye


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

MaxMuscle said:


> You're gone in three....two...one ...un bye


I should post myself up really.. o and like the sig. Can i just ask.. i think i've bin accepted into the adult lounge! how do i find the AL? where is it? :beer:


----------



## xzx (Jun 6, 2008)

Have a look at this one in action, takes a while to load the video.

http://www.bodycraft.com/jones_mov.tpl


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

xzx said:


> Have a look at this one in action, takes a while to load the video.
> 
> http://www.bodycraft.com/jones_mov.tpl


That is eriously heavyweight:thumb: :thumbup1:


----------

